# Loctite 8104 as o-ring lubricant



## mykhal (Mar 5, 2009)

Does anyone have an experience with lubing flashlight o-rings with Loctite 8104 silicone lubricant? Its specs are interesting, but I'm not sure of its consistency.


----------



## Anglepoise (Mar 5, 2009)

I have never used that exact product, but have used a multitude of other
"Silicone" lubes. 

Silicon lube has only worked for me when the O ring is static, in its groove and not moving. For an 'O' ring in a moving environment, where it has to have metal rubbing against it, silicone has not worked well for me.

I think they call it 'sticktion'. You clean, lube the ring and assemble. Its smoooooooth. Then a few days later, it is sticky when you turn or push the light.

The only lube I use anymore, where the ring has to slide over metal. is 100% Teflon. Expensive, but who cares if it make our lights work better.


----------



## mykhal (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks for valuable info. I was using silicone grease in lab glassware joints, and it was really kind of sticky.. but it was not a problem, because these joints are static.

Using silicone lubricants for my flashlight o-rings is recommended, because mineral oil based (this always confuses me little bit.. "mineral" in this case does not mean inorganic) lubricants "dissolve" the o-ring rubber, worsen its mechanical properties. But if silicone grease also does the same, as a result...

Could you post a link to your "100%" teflon lubricant?


----------



## Anglepoise (Mar 5, 2009)

Link below

http://www.sandsmachine.com/ac_greas.htm


----------



## wquiles (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks for the tip David 

Will


----------



## mykhal (Mar 13, 2009)

Anglepoise said:


> .....
> The only lube I use anymore, where the ring has to slide over metal. is 100% Teflon. Expensive, but who cares if it make our lights work better.



When Teflon lube is applied on the head threads of the twisty flashlight, isn't it then too slippery? There should be some resistance, otherwise accidental switching may happen.


----------



## Anglepoise (Mar 13, 2009)

mykhal said:


> When Teflon lube is applied on the head threads of the twisty flashlight, isn't it then too slippery? There should be some resistance, otherwise accidental switching may happen.



Every time I have used Teflon on a twisty head , the smoothness has improved but never to the extent that the head becomes loose or too easy to turn. It really improves Ti treads, that are always a bit 'gritty' when new.


----------



## 65535 (Mar 13, 2009)

I have never heard of a properly designed light being too loose when lubed. No matter what lubrication you use there will be substantial resistance from 1 O-ring and even more from 2. The roughness of the threads themselves even lubricated will have resistance.


----------



## mykhal (Mar 26, 2009)

Anglepoise said:


> [photo of DuPont 100% Teflon Bearing Grease]
> 
> Link below
> 
> http://www.sandsmachine.com/ac_greas.htm



thread on 100% Teflon grease branched here: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/227141


----------

